# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تو ۶ روز چی میشه خوند ؟؟توروخدااااا کمک کنید....

## B.R

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
خواهش میکنم مسخرم نکنید فقط هرکی میتونه بهم کمک کنه 
من اصلا درس نخوندم حالا شما بزارین پای تنبلیم
کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دارم و میخوام رتبه ام ابرومندانه بشه حداقل
تو این ۶ روز چ کاری میتونم انجام بدم؟؟برا عمومیا برا اختصاصیا ؟؟؟
بنظرتون میتونم از همایشای اساتید استفاده کنم ؟؟کدومشون میتونه مفید باشه ؟؟؟
بگین چیکار کنم ؟؟
توروخدا کمکم کنید دعا گوتون هستم
برا هر درس چ کار میشه انجام داد؟؟
کنکورارو بزنم یا بخونم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Frozen

*وقتی هیچی نخوندی بنظرم کنکور زدن خیلی فایده نداره برات بیشتر بخون

همایش هم فک کنم عمومیا بهت کمک کنن*

----------


## B.R

> *درضمن وقتی هیچی نخوندی بنظرم کنکور زدن خیلی فایده نداره برات بیشتر بخون
> 
> همایش هم فک کنم عمومیا بهت کمک کنن*


ممنونم
اختصاصیام فقط ریاضی متفاوته و چند فصل از فیزیک 
بیشتر فیزیو کل شیمی یکیه با تجربی

----------


## Sanazbst

شیمی بشین حفظیات کتابو بخون. 
عمومی ها هم حتما روزی ۵ ساعت بذار و اگع میتونی کنکور عمومی بزن
فیزیکو فهمیدی به منم بگو

----------


## Frozen

> ممنونم
> اختصاصیام فقط ریاضی متفاوته و چند فصل از فیزیک 
> بیشتر فیزیو کل شیمی یکیه با تجربی


*خب اخه مشکل اینجاست فک نکنم برسی
اگه میرسی که حفظیات شیمی هرچقد میتونی بخون
ریاضی چندتا فصل مث تابع ،مثلثات،حد و مشتق رو بخون این میشه حدود 15  سوال که اگه 10 تا جواب بدی حدود 30 درصد
فیزیک به انتخاب خودت یکی دوتا فصل اسون رو بخون*

----------


## _fateme

ریاضی تابع و آمار و اگه شد احتمال بخون.احتمال همون رشته تجربی رو بخون چن تا تستش با ریاضی مشترکه.(نمیخواد بری جبر و احتمال ریاضی رو بخونی).فیزیک پیش دو بخون.شیمی دوم رو بخون اگه فصل چهار نتونسی نخون. عمومی خیلی کار کن.یه زرد عمومی بذار جلوت و ارایه و قرابت و ترجمه و درک مطلب و ریدینگ و کلوز زبان رو هرچقد تونسی از روش بزن تا جا بیوفته برات.دینی هم اگه گاج داری آخرش یه خلاصه از هر درس گذاشته اونو بخون خیلی کمه.

----------


## sis.b

> *والا من چون تجربی ام نمیتونم راجبه درسای اختصاصی نظر بدم...ولی راجبه عمومی بنظرم کل تایم رو عمومی کار کن
> ببین تو تخمین رتبه قلمچی زدم اگه همه عمومیا رو 70 بزنی و اختصاصی رو همشون 0 باشه رتبت یچیزی حدود 9 هزار منطقه دو میشه*


سلام عزیزم
من اینو تو تخمین رتبه هیوا زدم50هزار منطقه2دراومد که :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Frozen

> سلام عزیزم
> من اینو تو تخمین رتبه هیوا زدم50هزار منطقه2دراومد که



*تخمین رتبه ریاضی باید بزنی ها...نه تجربی*

----------


## sis.b

بچه ها عجب چیزی پیدا کردم :Yahoo (21): 
با عمومیا 70 و زیست 30 بقیه درسا0 و رتبه 30هزار و 888 منطقه2
یکی رشته زیست شناسی دریا دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تهران روزانه قبول شده :Yahoo (21): 
بخونین اینو قبول شین تازه واسه بقیه کلاس میزارین دانشگاه شهید بهشتی فقط در6 روز :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## sis.b

> *تخمین رتبه ریاضی باید بزنی ها...نه تجربی*


  اوا راست میگی :Yahoo (111): فک کردم تجربیه

----------


## B.R

عمومیا ۷۰ اصلا نشدنیه یکی ی سال تمام زحمت میکشه ولی ب این درصد نمیرسه

----------


## B.R

بنظرتون شیمی دوم حفظیاتو بخونم یا فصلای سنتیک و تعادل و ترمورو بخونم ؟

----------


## lix_Max

اختصاصیو بیخیال شو اگه چیزی ازش نمیدونی کلا.کل تایم عمومی کار کن ولی فکر نکنم به درصد ۷۰برسی توی همشون!یکم دور از انتظاره با ۶روز خوندن

----------


## lix_Max

> بنظرتون شیمی دوم حفظیاتو بخونم یا فصلای سنتیک و تعادل و ترمورو بخونم ؟


شیمی حفظیات منطقی تره

----------


## Sarah.az

*۶روز که تایم خاصی نیست نهایتش بتونی ی احتمال از ریاضی 
۲فصل اخر فیزیک پیش 
فصل ۱و ۲شیمی دوم
وبرای عمومیم کنکورا رو بزنی شاید فرجی شد*

----------


## Sarah.az

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sis.b


بچه ها عجب چیزی پیدا کردم
با عمومیا 70 و زیست 30 بقیه درسا0 و رتبه 30هزار و 888 منطقه2
یکی رشته زیست شناسی دریا دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تهران روزانه قبول شده
بخونین اینو قبول شین تازه واسه بقیه کلاس میزارین دانشگاه شهید بهشتی فقط در6 روز


چجور تو یک هفته ۷۰درصد عمومی زد ؟ 
منطقیه اصلا:/*

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sis.b


بچه ها عجب چیزی پیدا کردم
با عمومیا 70 و زیست 30 بقیه درسا0 و رتبه 30هزار و 888 منطقه2
یکی رشته زیست شناسی دریا دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تهران روزانه قبول شده
بخونین اینو قبول شین تازه واسه بقیه کلاس میزارین دانشگاه شهید بهشتی فقط در6 روز


اگه هدفت فقط دانشگاهه و به زیست دریا راضی ای که دانشگاه تهران بدون کنکور صرفا با سوابق تحصیلیم یه چندتا رشته داره*

----------


## Aiidaa

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
> خواهش میکنم مسخرم نکنید فقط هرکی میتونه بهم کمک کنه 
> من اصلا درس نخوندم حالا شما بزارین پای تنبلیم
> کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دارم و میخوام رتبه ام ابرومندانه بشه حداقل
> تو این ۶ روز چ کاری میتونم انجام بدم؟؟برا عمومیا برا اختصاصیا ؟؟؟
> بنظرتون میتونم از همایشای اساتید استفاده کنم ؟؟کدومشون میتونه مفید باشه ؟؟؟
> بگین چیکار کنم ؟؟
> توروخدا کمکم کنید دعا گوتون هستم
> برا هر درس چ کار میشه انجام داد؟؟
> کنکورارو بزنم یا بخونم ؟؟؟؟


*سلام عزیزم
تو این شش روز هم میشه یه کارایی کرد .روی عمومی ها تمرکز کن . تاریخ ادبیات قسمت های مهمش / ترجمه عربی / دینی / زبان لغات
اگه بخونی تو درصد عمومیت قطعا تاثیر خواهی گذاشت.*

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sis.b


بچه ها عجب چیزی پیدا کردم
با عمومیا 70 و زیست 30 بقیه درسا0 و رتبه 30هزار و 888 منطقه2
یکی رشته زیست شناسی دریا دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تهران روزانه قبول شده
بخونین اینو قبول شین تازه واسه بقیه کلاس میزارین دانشگاه شهید بهشتی فقط در6 روز


 زیست شناسی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من الان اگه اسمشم بگم خانوادم می گن بشین همین روانشناسی رو ادامه بده.
منطقی خواستیم اصلا این 6روز نهایتش کسی شاید مجاز بشه*

----------


## B.R

> *
> اگه هدفت فقط دانشگاهه و به زیست دریا راضی ای که دانشگاه تهران بدون کنکور صرفا با سوابق تحصیلیم یه چندتا رشته داره*


ن هدفم دانشگاه رفتن نیست
هم ی رتبه معقول تر وهم اینکه میخوام سرجلسه ی چیزایی بلد باشم 
هدفم اینه ک بمونم سال بعد

----------


## B.R

> *
>  زیست شناسی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من الان اگه اسمشم بگم خانوادم می گن بشین همین روانشناسی رو ادامه بده.
> منطقی خواستیم اصلا این 6روز نهایتش کسی شاید مجاز بشه*


اره والا کاش بتونم مجاز شم ولی فک نکنم بشه

----------


## B.R

> شیمی حفظیات منطقی تره


نظری راجب دیدن همایشا ندارین ؟؟

----------


## MehranWilson

منظورت از رتبه آبرومند یعنی چنده ؟

----------


## B.R

> منظورت از رتبه آبرومند یعنی چنده ؟


هرچیزی ک از حال الانم بهتر باشه 
درصدام صفر مطلق نباشه

----------


## B.R

بچه ها همایشا بدرد نمیخوره ینی ؟؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
> خواهش میکنم مسخرم نکنید فقط هرکی میتونه بهم کمک کنه 
> من اصلا درس نخوندم حالا شما بزارین پای تنبلیم
> کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دارم و میخوام رتبه ام ابرومندانه بشه حداقل
> تو این ۶ روز چ کاری میتونم انجام بدم؟؟برا عمومیا برا اختصاصیا ؟؟؟
> بنظرتون میتونم از همایشای اساتید استفاده کنم ؟؟کدومشون میتونه مفید باشه ؟؟؟
> بگین چیکار کنم ؟؟
> توروخدا کمکم کنید دعا گوتون هستم
> برا هر درس چ کار میشه انجام داد؟؟
> کنکورارو بزنم یا بخونم ؟؟؟؟



شما همین عمومی بزنی سراسری میاری دیگ

----------


## lix_Max

> نظری راجب دیدن همایشا ندارین ؟؟


قبل همایش باید یه دید کلی روی درسا داشته باشین.‌‌‌..زیاد توصیه نمیکنم

----------


## MehranWilson

اگه از پایه چیزی بلد نباشی بنظرم همایش هم واست کاری نمیکنه

----------


## hasti1400

خداروشکر سال به سال که میگذره داوطلبا دیوید کاپرفیلدتر میشن حداقل تا چند سال پیش تاپیک کنکور در ۴۰ روز داشتیم الان داریم به پزشکی در ۶۰ ثانیه میرسیم .
نه دوست گرامی شما تو ۶ روز آوازم نمیتونی حفظ بشی بخونی چه برسه به کنکور همینه یه عده یک ماه ۲۴ ساعت نشستن تو اینترنت تعویق بگیرن حالام همشون میشن پشت کنکوری

----------


## Maryam.mz

شش روز سختی بکش ، دوازده شب بخواب پنج صبح بیدار شو ، کافئین زیاد مصرف کن ولی نه در حدی که سردرد بگیری
شربت آب پرتقال تا می تونی بخور و غذاهای سالم بخور ، کم غذا بخور ، این هایی ک گفتم برای این ک توی 6 روز بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشی لازمه + مصرف پسته ی خام .
نظام قدیمی پس 20 درصد ادبیاتت لغت و تاریخه ، هرروز یه ساعت لغت و تاریخ بخون ، موارد مهم رو یادداشت کن روز قبل کنکور مرور کن ( این یادداشت موارد مهم رو برای هرچی می گم در نظر داشته باش )
برای قرابت معنایی فقط تست کنکور بزن ، برای آرایه فقط تست کلی از کنکور بزن . همینا رو دریابی ک میتونی ، میشه 70 درصد ، اگه تونستی برو توی خود کنکور ها و تست های زبان فارسی رو پیداکن و روش حل شون رو حفظ کن .
برای دینی سوال های کنکور های سال های قبل رو با جواب هاش حفظ کن ، کنکور نزنی فقط بری توی کنکور ها ، درس ب درس هم نه فقط کنکور ها ( ترجیحا اگ داری زرد عمومی ) و هرچی سوال هست رو با جواب ش و آیه اش حفظ کن ، تضمینی بالای 70 -_-
برای عربی قواعد ترجمه رو بخون تا می تونی تست ترجمه بزن ، 32 % ، قواعد عربی اول دبیرستان رو بخون ، یعنی مشتق و جامد و مزید و مجرد ثلاثی و منصرف و غیر منصرف و حروف عامل و انواع فعل یعنی ماضی و مضارع و امر ، معرفه نکره رو بخون و از قواعد حال و مفعول فیه و مفعول به که آسون هستن رو بخون ، از کنکور های سال های قبل برو تو درک مطلب های عربی ، سعی کن متن رو خودت بتونی بخونی ؛ یکم دقت کنی میبینی کلمات ش همون کلمات فارسی هستن یا هم خانواده ش اومده یا ال یا تنوین گرفته اون هایی هم ک عربی هستن رو یادداری شک نکن  :Yahoo (1):  یه ده درصد میمونه ک اصلا مهم نیست نتونی ترجمه کنی . بعد خوندن متن میری تو سواالا سعی میکنی حل کنی بعد هم جواب و ترجمه رو میخونی و اون تست از درک مطلب ک مثل قرابت معنایی هست رو از هر کنکوری داری حفظ کن واجبه ( ته گاج نقره ای داره این مورد رو اگ داری ش از اونجا بخون )
تشکیل در صورت خطا خواستن رو با توجه به قواعد اول دبیرستان می تونی حل کنی + یکم زرنگی ، کلا نه سوال درک مطلب رو روشون وقت بذار برای هرچی کنکور داری ، و پاسخ هاش رو تحلیل کن می تونی تا 60 درصد بزنی .
برای زبان نمی دونم سطح  ت چطوره اما هر طوری ک هست تا روز کنکور فقطططططط وکب بخون فقطططط هی بخون مرور کن .
از اختصاصی ها آمار و احتمال و دنبااله و ترکیبیات و حد و تابع برای ریاضی ، برای فیزیک اگ تونستی الکترییسیته ساکن و فیزیک جدید و ساختار هسته و موج الکترو مغناطیس و گرما اسون تر هستن . 
برای شییمی سه درس اول سال دوم رو بخون تا می تونی ، ترمودینامیک و استو و تعادل و سینتیک فقط حفظیات ، کلا برای شیمی فقط حفظیات بخون .
اگ بتونی خودت رو تا مرحله جرواجر سازی پیش ببری میرسی -_- چون میره تو حافظه کوتاه مدت ، سر کنکور هم میتونی جواب بدی
 دو سه روز آخرم کنکور داخل و خارج 98 رو بگیر ، برای عمومی ها جفت رشته ی ریاضی تجربی برای اختصاصی فقط رشته ی خودت ، تا می تونی روش حل همه ی تست ها رو حفظ کن

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
> خواهش میکنم مسخرم نکنید فقط هرکی میتونه بهم کمک کنه 
> من اصلا درس نخوندم حالا شما بزارین پای تنبلیم
> کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دارم و میخوام رتبه ام ابرومندانه بشه حداقل
> تو این ۶ روز چ کاری میتونم انجام بدم؟؟برا عمومیا برا اختصاصیا ؟؟؟
> بنظرتون میتونم از همایشای اساتید استفاده کنم ؟؟کدومشون میتونه مفید باشه ؟؟؟
> بگین چیکار کنم ؟؟
> توروخدا کمکم کنید دعا گوتون هستم
> برا هر درس چ کار میشه انجام داد؟؟
> کنکورارو بزنم یا بخونم ؟؟؟؟


از عربی ترجمه رو کار کن(فیلم ناصح زاده از سایت الا رو ببین فکر کنم کلا 2-3 ساعت هست ترجمش)
از ادبیات لغت +قرابت رو کار کن،برای قرابت فقط تست بزن و لغت هارو از واژه نامه خود کتاب درسی بخون.اگر لغات کل کتاب هارو نمیتونی بخونی فقط 1 یا دو کتاب رو بخون.
از دینی اگر همایش یا فیلم جمع بندی داری اونو ببین.
زبان رو اگر قبلا خوندی نگاهی به لغات بینداز و مرورشون کن
برای درس های اختصاصی هم مباحثی که قبلا خوندی و کم و بیش بلدی رو بخون و مرور کن.

پ.ن : یک افسانه ای هست که میگه  چون هر سال 50-60 درصد سوالا در کنکور تکرار میششن،اگر کسی فقط کنکور های چند سال اخیر رو بزنه و تحلیل کنه میتونه به درصد های قابل قبولی  برسه(مستقلا قابل تایید نمیباشد :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Maneli

همایش های کلاسینو ۲۴ ساعته ببین :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Narcissus.97

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
> خواهش میکنم مسخرم نکنید فقط هرکی میتونه بهم کمک کنه 
> من اصلا درس نخوندم حالا شما بزارین پای تنبلیم
> کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دارم و میخوام رتبه ام ابرومندانه بشه حداقل
> تو این ۶ روز چ کاری میتونم انجام بدم؟؟برا عمومیا برا اختصاصیا ؟؟؟
> بنظرتون میتونم از همایشای اساتید استفاده کنم ؟؟کدومشون میتونه مفید باشه ؟؟؟
> بگین چیکار کنم ؟؟
> توروخدا کمکم کنید دعا گوتون هستم
> برا هر درس چ کار میشه انجام داد؟؟
> کنکورارو بزنم یا بخونم ؟؟؟؟


 آگه من باشم که دینی و ادبیات میخونم دوساله پیش ادبیات لغت و املا و قرابت خوندم فقط چند روز 56 درصد زدم دینی هم فقط 9 درس از سال دوم خودم روزی یک درس 45 درصد زدم

----------


## .Delaram

فقط کنکورای سال های اخیرو بزن و بررسی کن

----------


## Zeynab71

برنامه ۶روزه برای کنکور

----------


## hasti1400

> برنامه ۶روزه برای کنکور


چقدر کنکور و درس خوندن آسون بود من نمیدونستم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hasti1400


چقدر کنکور و درس خوندن آسون بود من نمیدونستم


 برنامه های رو کاغذ همش قشنگه*

----------


## Zeynab71

بچه ها والا من نه جز گروه خاصی هستم ن مشاورم ن چیزی اینم نفرستادم برا اونایی ک صفر صفرن اما گفتم شاید بدرد اونایی بخوره ک مثل من چند هفته شونو درگیر تعویق شدن ی پیشنهادت فقط

----------


## B.R

اینو upکنم یکم بخندیم  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (112): 
تو ۶ روز چی خوندم و چ درصدایی زدم....
کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دادم 
براادبیات رو قرابتای کنکورای اخیر و لغات کنکورای اخیر کار کردمو ۳۲ درصد ادبیات زدم
برا عربی ترجمه کار کردم ۲۸ درصد 
برا دینی فقط دینی سومو خوندم و ۳۶ درصد
زبان هیچی حتی نگاهشم نکردم صفرررر
ریاضی ۱۸ درصد 
شیمی ۵ فصل خوندم ۱۹ درصد 
فیزیکم صفررر
رتبم شد ۵۱۲۴
این بود حاصل ۶ روز درس خوندن من  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Moein

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


اینو upکنم یکم بخندیم 
تو ۶ روز چی خوندم و چ درصدایی زدم....
کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دادم 
براادبیات رو قرابتای کنکورای اخیر و لغات کنکورای اخیر کار کردمو ۳۲ درصد ادبیات زدم
برا عربی ترجمه کار کردم ۲۸ درصد 
برا دینی فقط دینی سومو خوندم و ۳۶ درصد
زبان هیچی حتی نگاهشم نکردم صفرررر
ریاضی ۱۸ درصد 
شیمی ۵ فصل خوندم ۱۹ درصد 
فیزیکم صفررر
رتبم شد ۵۱۲۴
این بود حاصل ۶ روز درس خوندن من 


با این درصدا پنج هزار اوردی؟ کدوم منطقه؟ شوخی میکنی دیه نه؟_

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> اینو upکنم یکم بخندیم 
> تو ۶ روز چی خوندم و چ درصدایی زدم....
> کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دادم 
> براادبیات رو قرابتای کنکورای اخیر و لغات کنکورای اخیر کار کردمو ۳۲ درصد ادبیات زدم
> برا عربی ترجمه کار کردم ۲۸ درصد 
> برا دینی فقط دینی سومو خوندم و ۳۶ درصد
> زبان هیچی حتی نگاهشم نکردم صفرررر
> ریاضی ۱۸ درصد 
> شیمی ۵ فصل خوندم ۱۹ درصد 
> ...


داداش اگه صفر صفر بودی و توی شیش روز این درصدارو زدی تو یه نابغه ای مطمئنم اگه یک سال وقت بذاری محکم درس بخونی تک رقمی میاری اینو از ته دلم گفتم موفق باشی

----------


## B.R

> _
> با این درصدا پنج هزار اوردی؟ کدوم منطقه؟ شوخی میکنی دیه نه؟_


منطقه ۳

----------


## B.R

> داداش اگه صفر صفر بودی و توی شیش روز این درصدارو زدی تو یه نابغه ای مطمئنم اگه یک سال وقت بذاری محکم درس بخونی تک رقمی میاری اینو از ته دلم گفتم موفق باشی


نمیدونم صفر بودم یا ن تو مدرسه بچه زرنگ بودم
 ولی دو سال بود ک از درس و کتاب دور بودم 
داداش نیستم بخدا  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## telma_alen

> اینو upکنم یکم بخندیم 
> تو ۶ روز چی خوندم و چ درصدایی زدم....
> کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دادم 
> براادبیات رو قرابتای کنکورای اخیر و لغات کنکورای اخیر کار کردمو ۳۲ درصد ادبیات زدم
> برا عربی ترجمه کار کردم ۲۸ درصد 
> برا دینی فقط دینی سومو خوندم و ۳۶ درصد
> زبان هیچی حتی نگاهشم نکردم صفرررر
> ریاضی ۱۸ درصد 
> شیمی ۵ فصل خوندم ۱۹ درصد 
> ...


مرحبااااااااااااااا

----------


## aysan 18

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


نمیدونم صفر بودم یا ن تو مدرسه بچه زرنگ بودم
 ولی دو سال بود ک از درس و کتاب دور بودم 
داداش نیستم بخدا 


یا امام 15
واقعا شیش روز خوندی؟
میمونی پشت؟
نظام جدید میخای بدی دیگه نه؟*

----------


## B.R

> *
> یا امام 15
> واقعا شیش روز خوندی؟
> میمونی پشت؟
> نظام جدید میخای بدی دیگه نه؟*


بلع میخوام کنکور نظام جدید تجربی بدم ۱۴۰۰اگه خدابخواد

----------


## aysan 18

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


بلع میخوام کنکور نظام جدید تجربی بدم ۱۴۰۰اگه خدابخواد


موفق باشی 
محکم بخون چون از ظواهر معلومع باهوشی*

----------


## Frozen

> اینو upکنم یکم بخندیم 
> تو ۶ روز چی خوندم و چ درصدایی زدم....
> کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم دادم 
> براادبیات رو قرابتای کنکورای اخیر و لغات کنکورای اخیر کار کردمو ۳۲ درصد ادبیات زدم
> برا عربی ترجمه کار کردم ۲۸ درصد 
> برا دینی فقط دینی سومو خوندم و ۳۶ درصد
> زبان هیچی حتی نگاهشم نکردم صفرررر
> ریاضی ۱۸ درصد 
> شیمی ۵ فصل خوندم ۱۹ درصد 
> ...


*بسی خوشحال و خرسند شدم دمت گرم ^^*

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> نمیدونم صفر بودم یا ن تو مدرسه بچه زرنگ بودم
>  ولی دو سال بود ک از درس و کتاب دور بودم 
> داداش نیستم بخدا


پروفایلت غلط اندازه آدم فکر میکنه داداشی :Yahoo (4): 

هر طوریم حساب کنی زدن این درصدا توی شیش روز کار هر کسی نیس

----------


## Mahdis79

من در عرض ۶ روز
ادبیات ۱۴
دینی۱۶
عربی ۲۴
زبان ۰
ریاضی ۰
فیزیک ۶
زیست ۷
شیمی ۶ 
نظرتون چیه؟؟!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

والا من که توی 6 روز آخر هیچی نخوندم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mahdis79

> والا من که توی 6 روز آخر هیچی نخوندم


یعنی از ۶ روز قبل کنکور درسو گذاشتی کنار؟؟؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یعنی از ۶ روز قبل کنکور درسو گذاشتی کنار؟؟؟


*بله *  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## B.R

> والا من که توی 6 روز آخر هیچی نخوندم


دیگ چیزی برای خوندن و حتی مرورم نداشتی  :Yahoo (23):

----------

